# Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Renaissance Review and the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Renaissance Review and the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Review*

Rocky Patel and Macanudo are two well-respected names in the cigar industry, and we have two of their selections to review today. Up next are re...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Rocky Patel Renaissance Review and the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Review


----------

